# WLAN Problem mit Toshiba Satellite M40X-112



## dune911 (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir letzte Woche beim Media Markt den Toshiba Satellite M40X-112 gekauft.

Bin total zufrieden mit dem Gerät!  Gut, die Tastatur is etwas depperd, aber ich hab
mich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt... 

Ich hab nur ein Problem mit dem WLAN. Da das ja ein Centrino-Notebook ist, brauch
ich keine WLAN-Karte. Komme auch ohne Probleme über den WLAN-Router (web.de)
ins Internet. Mein Problem ist nur, dass der in regelmäßigen Abständen einfach die
Verbindung verliert. WinXP zeigt sowieso keine Verbindung an, bzw. nur selten. Dann
muss ich über dieses Toshiba-Tool "Configfree" die Verbindung "aktualisieren" und dann
geht alles wieder für ~ 10 Minuten. Automatische Abwahl hab ich schon deaktiviert...

Kann mir jemand sagen woran das sonst noch liegen könnte? Dreh schon am Rad weil
ich heut Abend schon zwei wichtige eMails zweimal tippen musste wegen dem Mist... :/

Grüßle,
Christian


----------



## dune911 (11. Juli 2005)

Also, es gibt noch mehr Leidende:

=> http://www.user2user.info/forum/notebook/viewtopic.php?p=15398#15398
=> http://www.pc-magazin.de/common/forum/forum.php?forum=2&expand=1&id=35019620 

Zurzeit löse ich das Problem folgendermaßen:

Die Verbindung bricht ab, das zeigt mir die WinXP-Verbindung im Tray an. (Mal
abgesehen davon, zeigt die sowieso die ganze Zeit keine Verbindung an?!...)...
Das Tool ConfigFree erlaubt bei einmaligem Linksklick auf das Tray-Icon im
Bereich "Drahtlose Netzwerke" die Funktion "Aktualisieren". Dann macht er
einmal kurz ein Dudel-Geräusch und baut danach die Verbindung wieder auf...

Vielleicht liegt hier irgendwo die Ursache für das Problem? WinXP zeigt keine
Verbindung an und ConfigFree bricht laufend ab... Irgendwie ist das paradox...


----------

